

Today’s Resource: Dropbox Startup Lessons Learned - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/14/todays-resource-dropbox-startup-lessons-learned/

======
aleja
Wow, these slides are impressive. I knew dropbox was big but not this big.

